# United motorsport 2.5 sri sale $950 shipped



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

United Motorsport short runner intake manifold SALE $950 shipped (Free Shipping in continental US only!!!) quantities limited. Please email ([email protected]) or call in ((203)889-0008) for info.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Still have a couple left :thumbup:


----------



## NYC_S (Mar 10, 2005)

Is that your own turbo kit mounted on that car in the picture?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

That one was designed by IMS.


----------

